# Audi A4 BT Quattro "mgpdoc"



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello again to everyone 

This thread is about a car that I worked on some time ago in 2012, and that I had to post earlier, but you know how things are sometimes 
The car is a Big Turbo Audi A4 Quattro, of my friend Mike, aka "mgpdoc" as you propably know him in this forum, from projects and restorations section. The work took place in another detailing shop in Athens, Auto-Star.

The car had been detailed three years before this correction, in my shop in Thessaloniki. The car however, was in a very good condition, since Mike looks after it as you might have noticed.

Let's see what we had to deal with. Mike wanted a full correction, with emphasis on the carbon fiber parts, which he wanted to stand out. These parts had some difficulties, especially the front hood, where because of its clear coat, some deep scratches couldnt be completely removed.

Process consisted of :

-Correction with Meg's #85
-Finishing with Meg's #205 
-Wet Glaze 2.0 
And to finish it off, we used two coats of SV Crystal Rock.

Below, some photos during the day









































































Some little details in this special interior




























Some finished photos


















































































Our wax of choice, posing in front of the external wastegate dump tube 



















Some night photos




























And some daylight photos taken by Kostas (kstoilas)




























I hope you liked it, comments and criticism are welcome as always

Thank you​


----------



## mgpdoc (Nov 21, 2012)

Once again, thanks for the great work Andy


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car and perfect work:thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Nothing less than excellent.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

love this car awesome detail


----------



## santinos (Jan 29, 2013)

Andy great work!!Congrats my friend!!!
Is it my turn,now? 

I freaking love this car and every part of it.
Doc,did you roger that???


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice work, looks like mean machine :thumb:.


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

:argie: me likey very much


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Good job...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Boom!
Awesome work on a grear car!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

that looks a serious bit of kit.. Any figures or facts on the car :thumb:

Lot of time and effort gone it putting that together, great work with a stunning finish as ever


----------



## mgpdoc (Nov 21, 2012)

123quackers said:


> that looks a serious bit of kit.. Any figures or facts on the car :thumb:
> 
> Lot of time and effort gone it putting that together, great work with a stunning finish as ever


Well Andy has certainly done his best, and I cant say more than good words for the work he did.

Here is a link that has propably even more info than you'd ever ask 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=287333

Cheers


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

mgpdoc said:


> Well Andy has certainly done his best, and I cant say more than good words for the work he did.
> 
> Here is a link that has propably even more info than you'd ever ask
> 
> ...


Many thanks for this, will make a coffee and enjoy..:thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Once againt, top work. Love the B&W pics:thumb:


----------

